# Schwarzwald Bike Marathon Furtwangen - wer fährt mit ? ...



## Schwarzwa.biker (7. August 2022)

Hi


Ich wollte mal fragen wer von euch dort mitfährt ? 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Lucky_Houdala (7. August 2022)

Ich bisher nicht, aber ich denke, ich werde mich auf deinen Post hin mal anmelden.
Startgeld 55 Euro bei aktueller Anmeldung ist zwar in meinen Augen etwas happig, aber das Rennen ist nur 1h von hier. Das muss ich ja unterstützen*, wenn es die nächsten Jahre noch stattfinden soll. Langdistanz wird es aber dieses Jahr nicht. 

Frage: Kann man dort gut im Auto übernachten? Habe diskreten VW-Bus ohne rosa Herzchen im Fenster oder so...
Würde gerne ohne Stress am Vortrag anreisen. Auf der Website habe ich leider nix dazu gefunden.

*ebenso wie Mesa Trail Hype (Achtung: Dauerwerbesendung!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (7. August 2022)

Lucky_Houdala schrieb:


> Frage: Kann man dort gut im Auto übernachten? Habe diskreten VW-Bus ohne rosa Herzchen im Fenster oder so...
> Würde gerne ohne Stress am Vortrag anreisen. Auf der Website habe ich leider nix dazu gefunden.


Zumindest 2016 (und auch 97-99) gab es Camping-Parkplätze. Habe 2016 auch im Auto/ Kombi gepennt. Allerdings so schlecht, dass ich das dieses Jahr nicht machen werde. 
Gemeldet habe ich noch nicht, werde aber ziemlich sicher auf den 90km dabei sein. Ich rätsel noch, wann ich mich entscheide, auch wegen Wetter. Bei Regen will nicht wieder fahren (97).


----------



## LuttiX (8. August 2022)

Lucky_Houdala schrieb:


> Frage: Kann man dort gut im Auto übernachten? Habe diskreten VW-Bus ohne rosa Herzchen im Fenster oder so...
> Würde gerne ohne Stress am Vortrag anreisen. Auf der Website habe ich leider nix dazu gefunden.



Es gibt in Furtwangen selbst ein Wohmi Stellplatz (Schillerstr./Goethestr.), so zumindest 2019. Ansonsten hat es z. B. hinterm Rewe einen größeres Firmengelände mit Parkplatz. Da stehen als auch Wohmis. Denke das sollte kein Thema sein. 

Bin ebenfalls am Start und fahre die Kurzdistanz. Ggf. melde ich mich noch um für den Rothaus-Cup (2er Staffel 31/60km).


----------



## JensDey (8. August 2022)

Habe gerade festgestellt, dass die 90km um 7 Uhr starten. Was soll der Scheiß? Ja, es wollen alle nach Hause und bei 120km und max 9h sehe ich das auch ein. Aber, warum muss ich die Sportler so stressen. Um 5:30 bekomme ich in keinem Hotel ein Frühstück. Wozu soll ich mir um 7:00 den Arsch abfrieren, wenn man auch gut um 8 oder 8:30 starten könnte.


----------



## JensDey (8. August 2022)

Kennt jemand die neue Strecke?
So, wie es aussieht, ist der Anfang ensprechend der früheren 120er und bei den mittleren 30km fehlen Schonach und der üble Asphalt-Anstieg nach Gremmelsbach.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (8. August 2022)

Hi Lucky_Houdala




Lucky_Houdala schrieb:


> Ich bisher nicht, aber ich denke, ich werde mich auf deinen Post hin mal anmelden.



Das freut mich !  



Lucky_Houdala schrieb:


> Startgeld 55 Euro bei aktueller Anmeldung ist zwar in meinen Augen etwas happig, aber das Rennen ist nur 1h von hier. Das muss ich ja unterstützen*, wenn es die nächsten Jahre noch stattfinden soll. Langdistanz wird es aber dieses Jahr nicht.



Genau - es ist nicht ganz bilig, aber es wird auch manches geboten.
Von hier aus ist es auch rund 1 Std. Anfahrt.
Du fährst die 60 Km Strecke mit ? 



Lucky_Houdala schrieb:


> Frage: Kann man dort gut im Auto übernachten? Habe diskreten VW-Bus ohne rosa Herzchen im Fenster oder so...



Oh, das weiß ich leider nicht.



Lucky_Houdala schrieb:


> Würde gerne ohne Stress am Vortrag anreisen.



Ich hole meine Startnummer schon am Vortag ab, wenn ich bei den Nachwuchsraces zuschaue. Dann habe ich das am Renntag schonal weg. 
Und da ich die 42 - genauer 45 Km - Strecke fahre, ist der Start ja auch nicht so arg früh. 



Lucky_Houdala schrieb:


> Auf der Website habe ich leider nix dazu gefunden.
> 
> *ebenso wie Mesa Trail Hype (Achtung: Dauerwerbesendung!)



Ich fahre an dem WE die Alb Gold Trophy mit.


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (8. August 2022)

Hi JensDey




JensDey schrieb:


> Habe gerade festgestellt, dass die 90km um 7 Uhr starten. Was soll der Scheiß?



Also das hat mich auch gewundert. 



JensDey schrieb:


> Ja, es wollen alle nach Hause und bei 120km und max 9h sehe ich das auch ein.



Das finde ich auch.



JensDey schrieb:


> Aber, warum muss ich die Sportler so stressen. Um 5:30 bekomme ich in keinem Hotel ein Frühstück. Wozu soll ich mir um 7:00 den Arsch abfrieren, wenn man auch gut um 8 oder 8:30 starten könnte.



Tja..  
Das ist echt die Frage, und schade, dass es so früh startet. 
Ich habe bei der kurzen Strecke das Problem zwar nicht, aber ich befürchte, dass bei der 90er heuer nicht soviele mitfahren werden.  


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## LuttiX (9. August 2022)

Startnummernausgabe war letztes Jahr in der Festhalle Furtwangen. Kann man problemlos morgens abholen, war für mich als Kurzdistanz Starter vollkommen entspannt.
Edit: lt. heutiger Info auf FB befindet sich die Stratnummern-Ausgabe nun auch im Stadion. Wunderbar! 


Start ist im Breg-Stadion, was ich ganz gut finde. Konnte gut seitlich an der B500 parken, wobei auch hinterm Breg Stadion ein größerer Parkplatz ist.

Für die 7 Uhr Starter ist es natürlich elendig stressig und nervig. Finde es immer sehr vorteilhaft, wenn die Events am Samstag sind.


----------



## Laktathunter (11. August 2022)

Nach der langen Ultracycling Saison bin ich vergangenen Herbst ja gerne die Kurzen Marathon Rennen gefahren. Aber 55-60€ Startgebühr für 1-1,5h zu ich mir dann echt nicht mehr an.


----------



## LuttiX (11. August 2022)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Nach der langen Ultracycling Saison bin ich vergangenen Herbst ja gerne die Kurzen Marathon Rennen gefahren. Aber 55-60€ Startgebühr für 1-1,5h zu ich mir dann echt nicht mehr an.



Ganz klar, würde ich auch nicht bezahlen. 

In Illmensee bist wieder am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (11. August 2022)

LuttiX schrieb:


> Ganz klar, würde ich auch nicht bezahlen.
> 
> In Illmensee bist wieder am Start?


Ich habe es im Kalender...aber weiß nicht ob ich fit werde. Bin letztes Wochenende nach 150Km im Rennen ausgestiegen weil es mir nicht gut ging.


----------



## JensDey (7. September 2022)

ist hier einer User aus der Gegend um Furtwangen dabei?
Wie ist denn der Wetterbericht der nächste Tage bei euch zu interpretieren? Land unter oder nur ein bisschen feucht?
Kann jemand Übernachtungstipps geben?


----------



## Lucky_Houdala (7. September 2022)

Den Wetterbericht würde ich als am Rande des Südschwarzwald Lebender so interpretieren, dass es den dringend benötigten Regen gibt und pünktlich zum Sonntag die Sonne scheint. Land unter kann ich bei Windy und yr.no zumindest für Sonntag nicht erkennen. Davor dürfte es immer mal wieder gewittern und regnen.

Da der Boden im Schwarzwald noch knochentrocken ist, dürften größere Niederschlagsmengen, sofern sie nicht sintflutartig herab stürzen, auch die Strecken nicht komplett in Matsch verwandeln. Kenne aber die Furtwanger Strecke nicht. Ein paar Pfützen könnte es geben.

Kann leider Covid-bedingt doch nicht mitfahren, wünsche aber allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## JensDey (7. September 2022)

Danke, das hilft weiter.


----------



## fabcgn (7. September 2022)

Die SBM Strecke läuft primär über befestigte Forstwege/-Straßen und im letzten flachen Stück (ca. 9km) über eine Kreisstraße und einen befestigten Bahntrassenradweg. Es gibt auf der 60er/90er Strecke einen Wiesen-Uphill (Fuchsfalle) und einen kleinen „Downhill“ Abschnitt bei Vöhrenbach, wo es vielleicht rutschiger sein kann, wenn es regnet. Generell ist der Boden hier nicht so lehmig dass es bei Regenfällen zu irgendwelchen heftigen Schlammpisten führt. 
Wettervorhersage ändern sich stündlich und kann nicht wirklich für Tage herangezogen werden. Ich würde mir da keine große Gedanken drum machen, was das Wetter angeht. Außer dass es zur Zeit morgens recht kühl ist (Windjacke/-weste ist dein Freund)


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (7. September 2022)

Hi Lucky Houdala


Ich seh es mit dem Wetter für Sonntag nach aktuellem Stand genauso wie du. 
Nur für die Nachwuchsraces am Samstag sieht es leider aktuell(! -> könnte sich ja noch ändern) nicht ganz so gut aus.



Lucky_Houdala schrieb:


> Den Wetterbericht würde ich als am Rande des Südschwarzwald Lebender so interpretieren, dass es den dringend benötigten Regen gibt und pünktlich zum Sonntag die Sonne scheint. Land unter kann ich bei Windy und yr.no zumindest für Sonntag nicht erkennen. Davor dürfte es immer mal wieder gewittern und regnen.
> 
> Da der Boden im Schwarzwald noch knochentrocken ist, dürften größere Niederschlagsmengen, sofern sie nicht sintflutartig herab stürzen, auch die Strecken nicht komplett in Matsch verwandeln. Kenne aber die Furtwanger Strecke nicht. Ein paar Pfützen könnte es geben.
> 
> Kann leider Covid-bedingt doch nicht mitfahren, wünsche aber allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß und Erfolg!



Sehr unschön, dass dich Covid gerade jetzt erwischt hat  und ich wünsche dir eine gute und schnelle Besserung. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuttiX (8. September 2022)

Beobachte ebenfalls die Wettervorhersage für Sonntag. Bis Samstag Nacht wohl immer wieder Regen, Sonntag jedoch trocken. Bewölkt/ggf. windig/ ±16°C . Passt doch ;-) 

In 2019 war Dauerregen. Kein/wenig Matsch. Auch nicht die Uphill Wiesen-Strecken. 

Habe dennoch bzgl. Reifen von Kenda Rush auf Conti RK/CK gewechselt.


----------



## JensDey (8. September 2022)

So, 

Übernachtung bestellt
Reifen mit dauerhaft Luft befüllt
Körper gesund
alle Brocken beieinander
Ausrede wegen Wetter verbummelt
Mir gehen die Ausreden aus.  

Eigentlich könnte auch jetzt schon auf "Anmelden" für den Rothaus Cup drücken.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (8. September 2022)

Hi Jens Dey




JensDey schrieb:


> So,
> 
> Übernachtung bestellt
> Reifen mit dauerhaft Luft befüllt







JensDey schrieb:


> Körper gesund







JensDey schrieb:


> alle Brocken beieinander



? Was meinst du damit ?



JensDey schrieb:


> Ausrede wegen Wetter verbummelt



Tja, für Sonntag gibts keine Ausreden wegen dem Wetter - denn +10° bis +18° sind total perfekt zum racen. 



JensDey schrieb:


> Mir gehen die Ausreden aus.



Umso besser.  



JensDey schrieb:


> Eigentlich könnte auch jetzt schon auf "Anmelden" für den Rothaus Cup drücken.



Haja tu es ! 

Falls deine Finger dir doch nicht so Recht gehorchen wollen, hier ein paar Motivationsfotos von mir - bin vorhin die ersten 5 Km, und die letzten 15 Km der 45 Km Strecke abgefahren. 

Auf dem Schotterweg auf Bild 1 habe ich 5 grobe Steine, die zu einem durchdrehen des Hinterrades führen könnten, an die Seite gelegt (weil dort die Felder wohl noch recht dicht sind, und man evtl. nicht seine ideale Line wählen kann.)

Übrigens: Auf dem Pumptrack der Nachwuchsstrecke waren sehr viele Kids unterwegs, und haben fleißig trainiert.  

Einen leichten Teil davon fahren wir ja auch im Marathon. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (8. September 2022)

Hi LuttiX




LuttiX schrieb:


> Beobachte ebenfalls die Wettervorhersage für Sonntag. Bis Samstag Nacht wohl immer wieder Regen, Sonntag jedoch trocken. Bewölkt/ggf. windig/ ±16°C . Passt doch ;-)



Jap, das mache ich auch. Eigentlich wolte ich auch bei den Nachwuchsraces am Samstag zuschauen - aber bei Dauerregen dann doch eher nicht.

Genau, paßt alles für uns am Sonntag - wenn auch z.B. Südwest-Wind nicht optimal wäre für die letzten 5 Km - aber auch nicht schlimm. 
Nordost-Wind wäre dagegen voll genial.  



LuttiX schrieb:


> In 2019 war Dauerregen. Kein/wenig Matsch. Auch nicht die Uphill Wiesen-Strecken.
> 
> Habe dennoch bzgl. Reifen von Kenda Rush auf Conti RK/CK gewechselt.



RK = Race King ?

Den Race King habe ich am VR und auch am HR ebenfalls aufgezogen. 

Den Kenda Rush kenne ich bisher noch nicht. 

Bis vor ein paar Jahren bin ich gerne bei sehr trockenen Bedingungen generell am VR+HR Racing Ralph gefahren, bei nicht ganz so trockenen dann am VR Nobby Nic, und hinten Racing Ralph, und bei richtig Matsch am VR+HR Nobby Nic. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## JensDey (8. September 2022)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> ? Was meinst du damit ?


Na, das komplette Material, was es halt so braucht.


----------



## LuttiX (9. September 2022)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Auf dem Schotterweg auf Bild 1 habe ich 5 grobe Steine, die zu einem durchdrehen des Hinterrades führen könnten, an die Seite gelegt (weil dort die Felder wohl noch recht dicht sind, und man evtl. nicht seine ideale Line wählen kann.)


Danke  Ist das der erste Anstieg Richtung Raben hoch?


Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> RK = Race King ?


Ja genau. Bin mir nicht sicher ob mir der RK vorne passt?! Glaub' wirklich schnelle Schotterabfahrten gibt es nur wenige bzw. lediglich gegen Ende hin (Richtung Vöhrenbach runter?). Gibt einige Asphalt Stücke/harter Boden ( z. B. Bahndamm Richtung Furtwangen rein), wo ein schneller, gut rollender Reifen echt was bringen könnte 

Danke für die Bilder - Was ne herrliche Gegend/Landschaft 

Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich megamässig auf die Kurzdistanz! Wettervorhersage wird immer stabiler Richtung null Niederschlag + Sonne/Wolken Mix. Temperatur passt auch. Morgens frisch, spätestens Brend oben, sollten die Haxen warm sein


----------



## JensDey (9. September 2022)

Weiss einer von euch, ob man Inner Barends verwenden darf?


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (9. September 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Weiss einer von euch, ob man Inner Barends verwenden darf?



Hi Jens


Keine Ahnung - ich habe nur Außer-Barends montiert.


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (9. September 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Na, das komplette Material, was es halt so braucht.



Ok.   - und hast dich jetzt angemeldet.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (9. September 2022)

Hi LuttiX




LuttiX schrieb:


> Danke  Ist das der erste Anstieg Richtung Raben hoch?



Bitte.
Ja genau - das ist nach rund 100 Hm vom Start weg - also noch relativ am Anfang. 



LuttiX schrieb:


> Ja genau.







LuttiX schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher ob mir der RK vorne passt?! Glaub' wirklich schnelle Schotterabfahrten gibt es nur wenige bzw. lediglich gegen Ende hin (Richtung Vöhrenbach runter?). Gibt einige Asphalt Stücke/harter Boden ( z. B. Bahndamm Richtung Furtwangen rein), wo ein schneller, gut rollender Reifen echt was bringen könnte



Also ich denke, dass es alleine schon von ca. Km 36 bis Km 44 sinnvoll ist, einen gut rollenden Reifen aufgezogen zu haben. 
Und gestern gabs nur ganz wenige, kleine matschige Bereiche zwischen Km 30 und Km 35. 

-----------------
Und ich war dort zwischen Km 6 und Km 29 zwar die letzen Monate nicht, aber auch auf dem Asphaltabschnitt zwischen Raben und Brendgipfel, sowie den Schotter-Flachstücken auf den Kammlagen oberhalb Rohrbach dürfte der RK von Vorteil sein meine ich. 



LuttiX schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilder - Was ne herrliche Gegend/Landschaft



Bitte - ja es war im Spätnachmittags/ Frühabendlicht sehr schön dort. Zwar kühl bei 13-15° und windig, aber sehr schön. 



LuttiX schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich megamässig auf die Kurzdistanz!



Ja, ich freue mich auch. Schade ist nur, dass ich die letzten paar Wochen und auch aktuell lange nicht mehr so fit bin, wie im Juli bei 2 Marathons, bei denen es dann super gelaufen ist. 

Aber mal schauen evtl. habe ich einen sehr guten Tag am Sonntag.  



LuttiX schrieb:


> Wettervorhersage wird immer stabiler Richtung null Niederschlag + Sonne/Wolken Mix. Temperatur passt auch. Morgens frisch, spätestens Brend oben, sollten die Haxen warm sein



Jap - das ist ideal - besser als sehr warme Temperaturen.  

PS: ich schreibe dir gleich noch eine PN. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (9. September 2022)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Ok.   - und hast dich jetzt angemeldet.


299
Hoffe, dass ich es auf 18h schaffe, damit ich Samstag noch das Starter Bag holen kann uns Sonntag gechillt aufstehen.
Nudelparty wird damir auch knapp. Werde aber wahrscheinlich sowieso leiber ordentlich Essen gehen.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (9. September 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> 299







JensDey schrieb:


> Hoffe, dass ich es auf 18h schaffe, damit ich Samstag noch das Starter Bag holen kann uns Sonntag gechillt aufstehen.



Viel Glück, dass es klappt. 



JensDey schrieb:


> Nudelparty wird damir auch knapp. Werde aber wahrscheinlich sowieso leiber ordentlich Essen gehen.



Ok, hat auch was für sich.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. September 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> 299
> Hoffe, dass ich es auf 18h schaffe, damit ich Samstag noch das Starter Bag holen kann uns Sonntag gechillt aufstehen.
> Nudelparty wird damir auch knapp. Werde aber wahrscheinlich sowieso leiber ordentlich Essen gehen.



Hi


Bist auch schon aufgeregt ?  Oder eher nicht so ? 

Hier ein paar Fotos eines Trails auf der U13er (11+12 Jahre) und U15er (13+14 Jahre) Strecke. 

Matschig, aber kein richtig tiefer Matsch. 











Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## JensDey (10. September 2022)

Danke
Nein, eher gerade müde.
Matschiger, als ich gehofft hatte. Jetzt ist es aber so.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. September 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Danke



Bitte. 



JensDey schrieb:


> Nein, eher gerade müde.



Ok - dann kannst wohl gut schlafen.  



JensDey schrieb:


> Matschiger, als ich gehofft hatte. Jetzt ist es aber so.



Tja.  
Viel Spass+ Erfolg morgen. 

So,  jetzt gehts ins Bett.


----------



## JensDey (11. September 2022)

Sodele. Dank Platten (ca 15 min +) waren es dann 5h45.
Tempo war dank Pulsuhr und starker Einschränkung für die ersten 2h sehr konstant. Bis bei 70km dann der Plattfuss kam. Das hat zusätzlich zur Reparaturzeit noch weitere 15-20 min bis ich wieder motiviert war.
Wetter top. Ein paar fiese feuchte kräftezährende KM gab es.
Der Kurs gefällt mir 10km flach am Anfang und wieder am Ende nicht mehr so toll.
In den 90ern sind wir noch per DH ins Stadion "geflogen ".


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (11. September 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Sodele. Dank Platten (ca 15 min +) waren es dann 5h45.



Das mit dem Platten ist schade. 



JensDey schrieb:


> Tempo war dank Pulsuhr und starker Einschränkung für die ersten 2h sehr konstant. Bis bei 70km dann der Plattfuss kam. Das hat zusätzlich zur Reparaturzeit noch weitere 15-20 min bis ich wieder motiviert war.



Oje. 



JensDey schrieb:


> Wetter top. Ein paar fiese feuchte kräftezährende KM gab es.



Ja, auf der kurzen Strecke auch. 
Einen Teilabschnitt, den ich am Donnerstag gefahren bin, war heute in wesentlich schlechterem Zustand als am Do. 
Bin heute dort langsamer gefahren als vor 3 Tagen, und das, obwohl ich am Do. keinerlei Renntempo gefahren bin. 



JensDey schrieb:


> Der Kurs gefällt mir 10km flach am Anfang und wieder am Ende nicht mehr so toll.



Heißt das, dass die neue 94 Km Strecke erst flach auf dem Bahndamm talabwärts verläuft, und gegen Schluss dasselbe wieder talaufwärts ? 



JensDey schrieb:


> In den 90ern sind wir noch per DH ins Stadion "geflogen ".



Wann bist du das 1. Mal in Furtwangen mitgefahren ? Ich in 2004 den 90er  - war mein allererstes Race damals

Also die flachen 9 Km am Schluss, die es auf der neuen 47er gibt, finde ich cool. Da kann man nochmals gut Tempo machen.  


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## JensDey (11. September 2022)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass die neue 94 Km Strecke erst flach auf dem Bahndamm talabwärts verläuft, und gegen Schluss dasselbe wieder talaufwärts ?


Ja. 2016 gab es noch die 120er. Die große Runde waren die 90 und die 120er haben die Schleife über Urach zurück zum Start gehabt. Ergo, damals hatte es die betroffen.


Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Wann bist du das 1. Mal in Furtwangen mitgefahren ? Ich in 2004 den 90er  - war mein allererstes Race damals


97. und 98 und 99 und dann bis 2016 nicht mehr


Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Also die flachen 9 Km am Schluss, die es auf der neuen 47er gibt, finde ich cool. Da kann man nochmals gut Tempo machen.


Nach 80km eine echte Qual. Dieses mal ging es besser als 2016, wo ich völlig tot war.
Aber auch dieses mal habe ich mir nach der Hälfte gewünscht, es möge vorbei sein, aber es zieht sich wie Kaugummi; und das im wharsten Sinne des Wortes: die Mischung Schotter und Sand rollt echt mistig.
Ich werde erstmal nicht den Schwarzwald Bike Marathon fahren. Ich schaue mal, ob ich was im Juni/ July finde. Für 2024. 2023 mache ich mal Pause.


----------

